# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Subscription of SSRS report every Saturday morning based on invoice dates Monday - Fr

## donalejandro

I am using 2013 SSRS extracting data from db2 (iSeries) I am trying to get my reports more automated by having subscription running on invoice date from Monday  Friday and the report will be generated on Saturday morning.  The problem is I have to input the dates earlier in the week.   I would like to have the subscription run the program every Saturday morning automatically based on the Saturdays date.  The problem I have is that the date field in db2 for May 9, 2015 is:  20150509.  How can I get SSRS to recognize the date format generate the report from invoice date Monday  Friday and generate on Saturday morning.  I suppose I can format the dates but I dont know how to do that. All I want is to run a report every Saturday morning.   Any help or suggestion are appreciated.  Thank you in advance.

----------


## donalejandro

Wow!  I have 198 views, but nobody seems able to answer my question.  I had better results from a different forum.  How sad

----------

